# Funny Joke!



## DeLamar.L (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, I am new here is a funny joke for an ice breaker. The men will love it.

A new employee joins the Company, and is required to have a password setup for his computer. The boss directed a secretary to setup the password for him. The secretary asks the man for the password. The man, attempting to embarass the secretary in order to show superiority said, "Penis."  Blushed, the secretary inputted the password Penis, and re-typed it again. Then she hit enter.The whole office heard the secretary bursting out in laughter as a reaction from the computer's screen: "Password rejected. Reason: Too short"


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 11, 2004)

DeLamar.L said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new here is a funny joke for an ice breaker. The men will love it.
> 
> A new employee joins the Company, and is required to have a password setup for his computer. The boss directed a secretary to setup the password for him. The secretary asks the man for the password. The man, attempting to embarass the secretary in order to show superiority said, "Penis." Blushed, the secretary inputted the password Penis, and re-typed it again. Then she hit enter.The whole office heard the secretary bursting out in laughter as a reaction from the computer's screen: "Password rejected. Reason: Too short"


Now that's funny!!!!  :roflmao:   Welcome to the boards L. DeLamar!  I'm sure you'll Enjoy!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome too, I didn't post that earlier but didn't realize you weren't your other half.  Its neat that you are in MA too.  I tried to get my husband in TKD and did but that fell apart.  But its a wonderful thing to share.  Glad you're here.  TW


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 12, 2004)

Oi vay!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 12, 2004)

Welcome!    I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny and welcome...join us in the ladies locker room you'll love it there! :uhyeah:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 13, 2004)

Great to have another woman on board - good joke by the way


----------



## Sarah (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL....that is very good.


How long have you been doing Capoeira ??


----------



## Bigodinho (Sep 14, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> LOL....that is very good.
> 
> 
> How long have you been doing Capoeira ??


Does someone practice capoeira?  I missed it.


----------

